# Non pressurised vs pressurised basket advice



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there much difference between the two? Pros and cons please? Also when are you better off using the single over double basket? Newbie advice!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Single is basically giving you a weaker or shorter drink. Never bothered with it. Grind is likely to vary between single and double.

Pressurised is just going to give you fake crema and is intended to be used with pre-ground essentially stale coffee. Use only non pressurised double with fresh ground coffee and you'll be starting something good


----------



## Caddy (Jul 24, 2015)

My gaggia struggles with a fine grind in the pressurised basket too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Use only a double basket & ditch the pressurised basket & plug.


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

At the moment I do not have a grinder to match the classic, I am about to get one though, so I guess I just hang on and go with the non pressurised basket and fresh ground coffee


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

On that note, when do I know how fine is correct? Just keep playing I guess?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thwapy said:


> On that note, when do I know how fine is correct? Just keep playing I guess?


Yes exactly. It varies by bean etc as well


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Thwapy said:


> On that note, when do I know how fine is correct? Just keep playing I guess?


yes.

in general you want to pick a ratio to start with .... most people go 1:2, it gives you 18g grinds and outputs 36g of coffee ... and as a ball park figure you want this to extract in 30 seconds.

so you grind, tamp put the PF in and pour ... if the shot does 36g and your timer is only showing 15 seconds .... well, your grind was too course, so tighten it up for the next shot.

once you reach a sensible extraction time, you can start fine tuning .... perhaps the ben you are using tastes better with an even longer extraction say 40 seconds, so grind finer again. ... scales and a timer are your friend

occasionally you will grind too fine, and it will overcome your machines pump, it will choke and nothing will come out


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Also, if you are buying unpressurised baskets, always go for LaMarzocco Strada, Precision or IMS baskets, the consistency of your shots will be much better.


----------



## Buzza (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Thwapy,

Don't underestimate the pressurised basket it takes a lot of the trial and error out of getting a good coffee, but you will be lucky to ever get a great coffee from it. Here's the important part they are great if you don't have a quality grinder. Look at paying as much for grinder as your machine at least . BB have a great selection of grinders. or get an old shop grinder and strip it down, ie get rid of the feed bowl etc .. If you haven't got a good grinder stick with the pressurised basket. There are loads of posts on minimum grinder requirments .. Hope this helps .


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies

BB? Is that a shop


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes Bella Barista


----------

